# Okay, so here's another fibro site to check out.



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Somehow, even though I haven't gone looking much for fibro sites lately, I seem to come accross them indirectly from an article I read in the newspaper, or another site that someone has suggested on the other IBS boards. So, here's another to check out: http://www.healingwell.com/fibro/


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2000)

Hi Moldie, I found this site searching around one my sister suggested. Lucky find!I also checked out www.healingwell.com and found it very useful. I sent that suggestion on to a friend with bi-polar, PTSD among other illnesses. Also, to my sister who has anxiety disorder & agoraphobia. So Thanks for the tip!I'm looking forward to chats and sharing stories.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Your welcome DSG. I'll have to go back and explore it more myself sometime.







[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 01-17-2000).]


----------

